
A Web Site Designed  MILESTONES, INVOLVEMENT, IMPORTANCE & TIMELINE - pitdesi
http://www.simplesquare.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/A-Web-Site-Designed.pdf
======
jameskilton
That would be Waterfall, in a prettier format. What's the point of this?

